# AV for linux urgent



## abhijangda (May 1, 2008)

Hello freinds can you just tell a good av for linux with realtime protection.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 1, 2008)

Install ClamAV or Avast. I guess the latter offers real-time. But unless you're using this as a server for Windows clients I don't see why you wish to run one?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 1, 2008)

Clamav, Avast are 2 AVs for protecting Windows files in GNU/Linux environment. I doubt if Clamwin has RT protection. But afaik Avast has.


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2008)

Why do you want AV with *realtime protection* in linux?


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 1, 2008)

^^^ Must be a server serving windows machines perhaps...


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2008)

Quite pointless to have real time protection on linux. It should be on windows.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 1, 2008)

Even i was wondering........................


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 1, 2008)

Isn't it better to haf realtime protection in the server itself rather than hafing multiple copies on clients? Well.. yes this holds good only if my assumptions of serving windows machine is true!


----------



## abhijangda (May 1, 2008)

I want realtime protection as i will b using it for internet. And avast didn't provide real time protection. i has used it


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 1, 2008)

abhijangda - Alas, I thought you were much smarter than this when you said "urgent" there... I was wrong. 

Quit using Linux if you refuse to use it without an AV for that purpose of yours, go back to Windows. You're only losing things here...


----------



## abhinandh (May 1, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> I want realtime protection as i will b using it for internet. And avast didn't provide real time protection. i has used it


i thought you were smarter than that on seeing thread title 

for general internet use linux doesn't need an anti-virus as it has no viruses.


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=817316&postcount=9@abhijangda:
*Linux.com :: Note to new Linux users: No antivirus needed*

OK?

also read this :
Linux is NOT windows(not another faltoo lecture)
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Isn't it better to haf realtime protection in the server itself rather than hafing multiple copies on clients? Well.. yes this holds good only if my assumptions of serving windows machine is true!


You are increasing the load on the server manyfold. And if this is the same as the gateway then you are creating a single point of failure. If the anti-virus on the server stops working properly for some reason, you are leaving all the hosts vulnerable at the same time. And again, the anti-virus on the server can only protect you from viruses propagating through the gateway, what about those coming from internal network and removable media?
It is anyday a better idea to go for a dedicated firewall behind the gateway with strict filtering rules and leave anti-viruses to the clients.
Only place I ever see use of anti-virus on linux is on a mail server to filter out virus infected mails. Even then, if it's a high load server then it's better to have anti-virus on a different PC and route the mails through that machine for scanning.



abhijangda said:


> I want realtime protection as i will b using it for internet. And avast didn't provide real time protection. i has used it


You are looking for this


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

^^lool 

Antivirus are for anything except linux/unix. Here am enjoyin a life so cool without any fear of malicous outbreak...tehehehe


----------



## Garbage (May 1, 2008)

ah... I shouldn't come here to read...
Thread title fooled me !!


----------



## abhijangda (May 1, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> i thought you were smarter than that on seeing thread title
> 
> for general internet use linux doesn't need an anti-virus as it has no viruses.


hey there are also viruses made for linux and moreover can you tell me a firewall for linux


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

^^it has built in Iptables firewall

get the *firestarter* for GUI


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 1, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> hey there are also viruses made for linux and moreover can you tell me a firewall for linux


For all I know, your surf box is just not worth that scare.


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

It is very tough for windows users to believe that there are other superior platforms which is not affected by viruses,spywares,malwares,M$haftwares etc  
@abhijangda:Linux,BSD,OS X(mac) etc are UNIX-like systems.
viruses are patented by one fellow in redmond who distributes it to net in packets for his operating system 

Linux is NOT another windows clone -if you thought like that,there is one "reactos"(google) which may be helpful 

This link is useful:
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm

reg virus doubts in Linux:
*linuxmafia.com/~rick/faq/index.php?page=virus


----------



## abhinandh (May 1, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> hey there are also viruses made for linux


yes there are.but can u show me one linux pc infected with a virus(i too haven't seen one, so curious) 
but if you want me to show one frm the "other" os i can readily show my own pc.


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2008)

I am leaving this thread. No sane discussions can be done here.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 1, 2008)

There is no virus for Linux and if there is, they're just not worth considering, it's that plain and simple. I had a directory in my Linux box which contained some viruses from Windows (dual-boot), and I used to keep trying to open them using WINE, but the buggers couldn't do shite! Every Linux system varies in form and size and it's very difficult to write a virus to infect over a mass quantity.

Atleast, it's a collectors item for us Linuxers


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

some weird hobbyist...lol


----------



## abhijangda (May 2, 2008)

I know there is very difficult to get a linux virus as linux is not used much in the computer but still i want to get protection from those viruses also. If not an av tell me a good linux gui firewall i am using fedora 8.


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

^firestarter.
if you are in kde,use guarddog.

definitely,there is no need for this gui luxuary.for home users,a simple firewall script generated by lokkit is more than enough.
do as follows in terminal:
"sudo apt-get install lokkit"
once installed,run "sudo lokkit" and thats it 

and reg virus -believe me!Linux virus wont gonna increase with its popularity.this is something in the core of unix systems.we can almost say that they are 100% virus proof except when you login as root 

First of all,comparing and expecting things in winblow$ will create problems and confusions.
If you'dve read this link,you wont be asking this 
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## abhinandh (May 2, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> I know there is very difficult to get a linux virus as linux is not used much in the computer but still i want to get protection from those viruses also. If not an av tell me a good linux gui firewall i am using fedora 8.


come on dude.even humans cant do any thing to linux when logged in as a normal user(if he doesn't know root password that is).forget viruses.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> hey there are also viruses made for linux and moreover can you tell me a firewall for linux


There are very few viruses for *nix and they are patched up very quickly. So Do Not Worry.
Essentially you don't need a firewall but for the heck of it you have Firestarter and Guarddog.



abhinandh said:


> come on dude.even humans cant do any thing to linux when logged in as a normal user(if he doesn't know root password that is).forget viruses.


 Yes
But CAN destroy the home folder


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

Firestarter for firewall


----------



## FilledVoid (May 3, 2008)

> I know there is very difficult to get a linux virus as linux is not used much in the computer but still i want to get protection from those viruses also. If not an av tell me a good linux gui firewall i am using fedora 8.



I doubt theres a single Linux user in this forum which has an Anti virus running. but if you need real time protection from "Supposed" Virii which "might" infect you then check out AVG and Avast. 



> There are very few viruses for *nix and they are patched up very quickly. So Do Not Worry.
> Essentially you don't need a firewall but for the heck of it you have Firestarter and Guarddog.



If you didn't know Firestarter is the GUI for IPTables which is enabled by default. 



> Yes
> But CAN destroy the home folder


In which case an Anti virus nor a firewall can help you.


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

abhijangda said:


> I know there is very difficult to get a linux virus as linux is not used much in the computer but still i want to get protection from those viruses also. If not an av tell me a good linux gui firewall i am using fedora 8.


there is absolutely no need.
You are saying that virus exists for Linux, but they are very very hard to find.
not believe me, Try find a Linux virus.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

@gary:the thing is,the permission system is so strong that it is tough to get infected by viruses.
for eg: if a script with "rm -rf /usr/bin/aplay"   as a  local user cant do nothing with files in / system.
only thing is tricks like "sudo" which is in ubuntu,which sometimes get some vulnerability resulting in root access.same with elf-32 binary's  getting vulnerability.


----------

